

What Makes Jersey Interesting: Injection Providers - electrum
http://codahale.com/what-makes-jersey-interesting-parameter-classes/

======
atomical
Wrong article for that title.

[http://codahale.com/what-makes-jersey-interesting-
injection-...](http://codahale.com/what-makes-jersey-interesting-injection-
providers/)

